# How do I remove the "customers also purchased" from home screen?



## stacydan

I just got my new 7" Fire HD 2 hrs and 35 minutes ago and the difference between the 1st generation and this one is amazing! I'm loving it but I really want to get rid of the "customers also purchased" bar on the homepage, how do I do that?

Thanks!
Stacy

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stacydan

Found it! Under applications - amazon home recommendations there is a toggle for show/hide

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bevie125

Thanks for posting this! I've always wanted to do this but never really found the time to ask


----------



## BTackitt

Oh Fabulous. My mom just got one too, we needed to know this!


----------



## stacydan

Swipe down from the top to bring up the menu, select "more" which brings up the settings and then select "applications" and then select "amazon home recommendations" and then either "show" or "hide"

I'm loving the brightness and the clarity, I thought I was happy with my original fire until I got the hd and now I don't know how I lived without it for so long!


Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting this Stacy. I want to get rid of it too.  It's a bit annoying.


----------

